# Has Anyone Bought a Bike From bikesdirect.com?



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

They have a good price on a Motobecane 600 HT that I am interested in. I have decent mechanical knowledge. Apparently they ship you the bike 90% assembled, this should not be a problem. Is this kind of deal worth it? It sounds too good to be true.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Do a search on here, you'll find lots of people that have bought bikes from BD. You can also visit the Motorbecane forum under the manufacture section. I have a Windsor Cliff 29 pro a about 3 months. They are a great value and if you can handle a little assembly and maintenance then you'll be fine.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/motobecane/600ht/PRD_364031_1527crx.aspx


----------



## tallboy1983 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep just got my motobecane phantom elite ds. Took 4 days to get it to me. Had to put on the pedals, front brake rotor, seat post and handlebar. Took about 30 mins.


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

i got a Fly Ti 2 years ago and love it. 
my boss got a road bike from them about 3 years ago.

buy with confidence, helps if you know your way around some tools or know a good shop for tweaks


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been pondering buying a road bike from them for a while now. Do you think a local dealer will have a grudge against me if I bring this bike in for a tune-up later on down the road? (They sell GF, Trek, Lemond, Redline and a few others...)


----------



## 2SiX (Oct 12, 2009)

manoffew said:


> I've been pondering buying a road bike from them for a while now. Do you think a local dealer will have a grudge against me if I bring this bike in for a tune-up later on down the road? (They sell GF, Trek, Lemond, Redline and a few others...)


i dont see why they would if you are paying them. i bought a bike online, but i wont be needing anyone to work on it for me.

most of the shops around me will give you free tune ups if you buy a bike from them though. if you are going to have your bike worked on this might be something to look into.


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

manoffew said:


> I've been pondering buying a road bike from them for a while now. Do you think a local dealer will have a grudge against me if I bring this bike in for a tune-up later on down the road? (They sell GF, Trek, Lemond, Redline and a few others...)


I hate to say this, because I feel like if you're gonna pay em for the work they should be happy to service the bike no matter the brand/model, but I own a Fantom Pro DS and get all kinds of comments/vibe from bike shop mechanics when I bring it in.

I've found one exception, and if anybody needs a mechanic recommendation in SB, PM me. I understand why a shop mechanic would prefer to work on a brand they sell, but the shop sticker price on a similar bike to mine (I paid 1500 on bikesdirect) is more then double what I paid, so I guess I'll just deal with the attitude.

As mentioned above, I really like my bike and it's the second one I've purchased from bikesdirect, but plan on doing most of the work yourself if you want to avoid the in shop stink eye "internet special" vibe.

Not trying to be negative, just relaying my experience.


----------



## tkerr (Oct 12, 2009)

Got the very same bike from BD ten days ago. This is my first mtb and I'm certainly a rookie at this but from what I can tell it's worth the money. This is my third bike from BD, the first two being road bikes. Never had an issue with either the shipping nor the product. Spot on as far as I'm concerned and I'd recommend them in a heartbeat. I'm an old bike mechanic from thirty yrs ago so I wasn't afraid of having to finish putting things together and making final adjustments. I can't see how anyone with some mechanical backgrd could go wrong by ordering from them. You'd still save money by taking it to your LBS for assembly if you couldn't handle it. Go for it. Love my 600HT!

Steve


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Jbaysurfer said:


> I hate to say this, because I feel like if you're gonna pay em for the work they should be happy to service the bike no matter the brand/model, but I own a Fantom Pro DS and get all kinds of comments/vibe from bike shop mechanics when I bring it in.
> 
> I've found one exception, and if anybody needs a mechanic recommendation in SB, PM me. I understand why a shop mechanic would prefer to work on a brand they sell, but the shop sticker price on a similar bike to mine (I paid 1500 on bikesdirect) is more then double what I paid, so I guess I'll just deal with the attitude.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the first hand experience. Still on the fence, there isn't a road bike in the sub 6-7 dollar range that Giant,Trek, GF or specialized (only brands sold in my area) make that can compete with the current one I'm looking at....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bikes Direct is a good product , as far as getting attitude at the LBS , learn to work on your own bikes and save the money .


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

manoffew said:


> I've been pondering buying a road bike from them for a while now. Do you think a local dealer will have a grudge against me if I bring this bike in for a tune-up later on down the road? (They sell GF, Trek, Lemond, Redline and a few others...)


They certainly wouldn't refuse to tune your bike up. I'm sure they make a good amount of money on service and if they treat you well you'll probably spend some money on accessories (which they make about 50% margin on). However, If you are a little handy with some tools, you can probably do the work yourself. You'll save money in the long run and if something breaks you'll know how to fix it.

I made myself a stand from plans on the internet and got the basic tools I need (spent about $120 total). I found some great info on park tools site for DIY bike repair that helped me out. Once I learned what to do, tuned up four of my bikes... so it paid off pretty quick.


----------



## lipton (Dec 28, 2008)

Robmc7759 said:


> They have a good price on a Motobecane 600 HT that I am interested in. I have decent mechanical knowledge. Apparently they ship you the bike 90% assembled, this should not be a problem. Is this kind of deal worth it? It sounds too good to be true.


I generally agree with what others have said. I own one road (Le Champ SL) and one mountain bike (Phantom Elite DS), both from BD. The only caveat to what others have said is the "fit" of the bike. Because it's difficult to take a test ride you may find that the bike you receive doesn't fit you as well as you would like. Of course this can be addressed by making adjustments but may also require some new parts (e.g., stem). In addition, while many of their bikes come with a great parts selection (e.g., xtr rear derailleur) it may not be carried to the rest of the bike. In other words, you may get a great rear derailleur, but lower level front derailleur, stem, seat post, etc. They are transparent about all this as they list all of this information.

In terms of service, I've only had excellent experiences. I've had no issues with my road bike, but did have a few minor issues when I received my mountain bike. BD took care of these right away and without any "debate." I do most of my own work but when I have taken my bikes into the LBS, I haven't gotten any attitude. Of course they're disappointed that I didn't buy from them but that's as far as it goes.

Good luck!


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

i got a major deal from bikesdirect!!!

but it was a road bike. the bike retailed for $1900 and i got mine for $800. 

the shifters my bike was equipped with are ultegras 

ultegra equipped bikes at my LBS were $2100

my bike was shipped to me after a week and a half.

took me about 30 min to set up. bike works great. 

but now that the fires have stopped in california, ive started to mountain bike again!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

lipton said:


> while many of their bikes come with a great parts selection (e.g., xtr rear derailleur) it may not be carried to the rest of the bike. In other words, you may get a great rear derailleur, but lower level front derailleur, stem, seat post, etc. They are transparent about all this as they list all of this information.
> 
> Good luck!


I think you will find that most companies use a cheaper front derailleur because it is not as important as the rear. For example they have a rear XTR or X.9 but a front XT or X.7 Derailleur. Seat posts, Stems and etc as you put it are clearly listed on there site and you know exactly what you are getting when you order the bike. I look over there bikes quite a bit, and I find there specs listed including the smaller more insignificant parts are still way better than what you would get on a comparable priced bike and match what what come of a bike of almost twice the price. There cheapest XTR bike the Phantom pro has a mix of FSA, Shimano XTR, Ritchey, and WTB. There is not one single part that is lacking or not worthy of the other parts.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

I could get the 600 HT from bikes direct for the same price as my local bike shop will sell me a 2010 Trek 3700. The 600 HT has an 8 speed rear, disc brakes and a better fork. The 3700 just has a 7 speed rear and rim brakes. But, the LBS will service and make all of the adjustments on the bike, plus fit it to me. With the bikes direct bike I am on my own. I ride moderate trails 2-3 times a week, nothing too difficult. What do you think?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Robmc7759 said:


> I could get the 600 HT from bikes direct for the same price as my local bike shop will sell me a 2010 Trek 3700. The 600 HT has an 8 speed rear, disc brakes and a better fork. The 3700 just has a 7 speed rear and rim brakes. But, the LBS will service and make all of the adjustments on the bike, plus fit it to me. With the bikes direct bike I am on my own. I ride moderate trails 2-3 times a week, nothing too difficult. What do you think?


No brainer for me, get the 600ht. Better everything, and disc brakes.

EDIT: Get the 700HT for 50 dollars more http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_700HT.htm for the 50 dollars it is a big jump in part quality.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I would love to weigh one of their bikes out of the box against similarly priced bike of the same frame material and see how they compare. I have no idea which way it would go, but it would be interesting.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

Robmc7759 said:


> I could get the 600 HT from bikes direct for the same price as my local bike shop will sell me a 2010 Trek 3700. The 600 HT has an 8 speed rear, disc brakes and a better fork. The 3700 just has a 7 speed rear and rim brakes. But, the LBS will service and make all of the adjustments on the bike, plus fit it to me.  With the bikes direct bike I am on my own. I ride moderate trails 2-3 times a week, nothing too difficult. What do you think?


Your LBS should service any bike for a fee. Most will give you a year (or lifetime) free service if you buy it from them.

It's really no different than if you moved.

However I will say there are a lot of people out there that have a thing against BD...I don't get it.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just ordered a 2010 Fly Ti 29er - a $1900 bike from Bikes Direct. As so many others have stated, the component group alone is worth almost the price of the bike, but there is much more to it. Customer service has been top notch, and I've bothered them with lots of e-mails asking details about the bike spec, warranty, specifics about the frame, etc. For each e-mail the BD people got back to me within a reasonable time with the complete answer and links to valid pages on their website when appropriate. 

Next came the reviews that I searched for and read both here and elsewhere on the internet. All of the complaints against BD with the exception of one were from people who seemed like they were defending the LBS and were NOT owners of BD bikes. It took a while to sort through the BS and realize that there was very little credibility in most of the nay sayers writings. In contrast, real owners of these bikes overall have very positive things to say. Finally I've corresponded with several owners of the specific bike I'm buying to find out what they thought about it. Without exception the common thread was "Unbelievable value for the money". All of them thought it was a top notch, high quality bike.

As far as a LBS giving someone the 'stink eye' because they bring a mail order bike into the shop, this is unbelievable to me. I would walk out and take my business elsewhere. If they cared to challenge my decision to buy from BD instead of their shop I would ask them to show me a comparable bicycle in the price range I paid. Then I'd enjoy seeing them fidget, stutter and come up with excuses as to why they couldn't.

As others have said, you should be able to find ample information about Motobecane and BD on MTBR in order to help you with your decision. If you enjoy doing some work yourself (or not), you can't go wrong going the Bikes Direct route.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

semperfi658 said:


> i got a major deal from bikesdirect!!!
> 
> but it was a road bike. the bike retailed for $1900 and i got mine for $800.
> 
> ...


The bike does not retail for $1900, it retails for whatever you paid for it (in your case $800). BD's "retail" prices are utterly meaningless, because they build AND sell the bikes.

Not saying it is not a good deal, but the retail price is a completely arbitrary number.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my Titatium Hardtail from them last week. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

kapusta said:


> The bike does not retail for $1900, it retails for whatever you paid for it (in your case $800). BD's "retail" prices are utterly meaningless, because they build AND sell the bikes.
> 
> Not saying it is not a good deal, but the retail price is a completely arbitrary number.


I think by "retail" they mean the retail price of a similar bike on the market.

If you look at the price it will say like "$979 ($1900 List) and then if you check at the bottom it says "Out Low Price Is $979 Compare to List of $1900"


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> I think by "retail" they mean the retail price of a similar bike on the market.
> 
> If you look at the price it will say like "$979 ($1900 List) and then if you check at the bottom it says "Out Low Price Is $979 Compare to List of $1900"


yeah, it's not rocket science.

They offer a great value....I am still debating Rockhopper Comp Disc vs going into a Titanium at about double the Rockhopper price.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> I think by "retail" they mean the retail price of a similar bike on the market.
> 
> If you look at the price it will say like "$979 ($1900 List) and then if you check at the bottom it says "Out Low Price Is $979 Compare to List of $1900"


What do you think "list" price or "MSRP" means? Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price. BikesDirect IS the manufacturer, AND the sole distributor. So is Mike (the guy who runs BD, Moto, and Windsor) some some guy with a multiple personality disorder where one half of his brain suggests that he should ask $1900 and the other half (the one controlling the price gun) say's "NO, I will charge less"?

If they want to compare the bike to some other bike that retails for $1900, that's different, but all they are doing is saying that the price they are charging is $979 less then some other number they are throwing out there that in fact nobody is ever charged. Do you get that NOBODY pays more than the $800 you paid for the bike?

Again, I'm not saying the bikes are not good deals (my wife has a Windsor Falkirk roadbike and we really like it), but this game that BD plays making it look like Windsor, Moto and Bikesdirect are not all essentially the SAME company is really pretty cheesy.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

kapusta said:


> What do you think "list" price or "MSRP" means? Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price. BikesDirect IS the manufacturer, AND the sole distributor. So is Mike (the guy who runs BD, Moto, and Windsor) some some guy with a multiple personality disorder where one half of his brain suggests that he should ask $1900 and the other half (the one controlling the price gun) say's "NO, I will charge less"?
> 
> If they want to compare the bike to some other bike that retails for $1900, that's different, but all they are doing is saying that the price they are charging is $979 less then some other number they are throwing out there that in fact nobody is ever charged. Do you get that NOBODY pays more than the $800 you paid for the bike?
> 
> Again, I'm not saying the bikes are not good deals (my wife has a Windsor Falkirk roadbike and we really like it), but this game that BD plays making it look like Windsor, Moto and Bikesdirect are not all essentially the SAME company is really pretty cheesy.


Yeah, I understand that what they are doing here is for marketing and creating excitement because some people don't look further into it and think they are getting the bike at 50% less than what it has been listed for previously, or elsewhere. I think BD would do just fine comparing their bikes to other comparables on the market rather than employing these pricing scenarios (List or MSRP vs actual price), but that's their choice. You can decide what the actual value of BD bikes is to you and choose to buy or not to buy.

For me, the marketing tactics they use didn't deter me from buying one of their bikes (or cause me to pull the trigger). The value alone is what convinced me.

The 'List vs. Actual price' argument is one of the common gripes I've read from the Bikes Direct haters who have no actual experience with the products or the company. *Not saying you are one of these haters as it doesn't seem like you are.* Yes, I'll admit it is a cheesy marketing tactic, but who cares? They aren't ripping off even the unknowing who make a decision based on this marketing. You still won't find much of a better value anywhere else.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the MSRP (Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price) is exactly what they list. The consumer is not the manufacturer so how are we to know what Motobecane Suggests that there bikes be sold at. I do however think that they do use the MSRP as a comparison just because other bikes are sold at MSRP in a store. Bikes direct along with other online only bike retailers are able to go so low with there prices because they buy directly from the Manufacturer and they do it in such quantity that they are able to get steep discounts. Not to mention they dont have the cost of having retail salesman, and a store because they only need a warehouse and a few skilled people to answer customer questions and ship the bikes. They also ship nationwide making there market place Millions of people, not just the people in the town they are located in. Heck if I am able to buy a Motobecane, Sette, Ibex, Windsor, Mercier, and ect bike with the same components and supposed quality for half the price online compared to going to a store I will jump right on it. The next argument is bike fit and feel, but for some riders thats just a risk we are willing to take.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

Vtolds said:


> The next argument is bike fit and feel, but for some riders thats just a risk we are willing to take.


Thank you for admitting that there is a risk of not getting the correct fit and feel when buying online. Most online advocates conveniently forget to mention that fact.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I might just go to the LBS. I have noticed that all of the hardtail MTBs that bikesdirect.com offers have gearing not much better than my 10 year old Schwinn. Most all of the rear cassettes are 12-28 tooth and that is basically what I have now.


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

Robmc7759 said:


> I think I might just go to the LBS. I have noticed that all of the hardtail MTBs that bikesdirect.com offers have gearing not much better than my 10 year old Schwinn. Most all of the rear cassettes are 12-28 tooth and that is basically what I have now.


interesting


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm... you could buy a new cassette and still get more bike for your money than at the LBS. 

Just a thought


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Hmm... you could buy a new cassette and still get more bike for your money than at the LBS.
> 
> Just a thought


my thoughts exactly. you could buy a real nice new cassette for the price difference then you could send me the rest:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I ride my Fly titanium for the last year. Great bike and a great deal.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Curmy said:


> I ride my Fly titanium for the last year. Great bike and a great deal.


Man, I'm itching for mine to get here. It's supposed to ship next week.
2010 Fly Ti 29er Whewew!!:crazy:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Robmc7759 said:


> I think I might just go to the LBS. I have noticed that all of the hardtail MTBs that bikesdirect.com offers have gearing not much better than my 10 year old Schwinn. Most all of the rear cassettes are 12-28 tooth and that is basically what I have now.


I ride 12-27 on 26r Fly Ti everywhere, including a few races and a lot of climbing, and it is very appropriate gearing for a light hardtail. You do not need one extra low gear. I have no idea why people feel that 11-32 cassette is needed. Yeah, you may do better in LBS. Buying online should be for people who know what they are doing and getting.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Again, I'm not saying the bikes are not good deals (my wife has a Windsor Falkirk roadbike and we really like it), but this game that BD plays making it look like Windsor, Moto and Bikesdirect are not all essentially the SAME company is really pretty cheesy.


So is Sette and PricePoint. Or Ibex quoting "MSRP". Or Fezzari.

This is common practice. I am not sure why you are surprised.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dremer03 said:


> I think the MSRP (Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price) is exactly what they list. The consumer is not the manufacturer so how are we to know what Motobecane Suggests that there bikes be sold at.


Don't you get that Motobecane and BD are for all intents and purposes the SAME COMPANY? Want to know what "Motobecane" sugggests? Whatever BD is charging.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont think Bikes direct has anything to do with Motobecane Except they sell there bikes. Bikesdirect.com I believe is Part of Bikeisland.com.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> I dont think Bikes direct has anything to do with Motobecane Except they sell there bikes. Bikesdirect.com I believe is Part of Bikeisland.com.


No, actually Bikesdirect owns the Motobecane name. They brought the brand out of retirement and manufacture bikes under the name.

Does anyone know if BD bought Kestrel and some of the other brands they carry?

I do not know if Bike Island is affiliated with BD, but I suspect so as BI sells Vuelta and Motobecane products.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> No, actually Bikesdirect owns the Motobecane name. They brought the brand out of retirement and manufacture bikes under the name.
> 
> Does anyone know if BD bought Kestrel and some of the other brands they carry?
> 
> I do not know if Bike Island is affiliated with BD, but I suspect so as BI sells Vuelta and Motobecane products.


Seriously?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dremer03 said:


> Seriously?


Yes. Mike from BD talks pretty openly about being in charge of Moto. Read some threads on this.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Yes. Mike from BD talks pretty openly about being in charge of Moto. Read some threads on this.


hmm I had no idea.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> hmm I had no idea.


Says a man with Sette logo in his avatar.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Hmm... you could buy a new cassette and still get more bike for your money than at the LBS.
> 
> Just a thought


I might do that. Does anyone know about the overall quality of the Motobecane frames?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Says a man with Sette logo in his avatar.


What does my avatar have to do with this topic?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Robmc7759 said:


> I might do that. Does anyone know about the overall quality of the Motobecane frames?


Depends on the price range. Titanium frames are top notch. Overall they are fine - on par with bikes with similar "MSRP" quotes (FWIW), or better.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Hmm... you could buy a new cassette and still get more bike for your money than at the LBS.
> 
> Just a thought


I might do that. Does anyone know about the overall quality of the Motobecane frames?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Robmc7759 said:


> I might do that. Does anyone know about the overall quality of the Motobecane frames?


Overall quality is reported to be excellent and on-par with the other major manufacturers. The same Taiwanese factory (Kinesis) who weld frames for other major brands make frames for Bikes Direct.

What people say is that the technology BD has in it's frames is older technology, but it is proven. You are not going to see hydroformed frames or unique pivot designs in Motobecane FS bikes as you would in Specialized, Ellsworth, Santa Cruz or other major brands who spend huge amounts on R&D, as well as on advertising and marketing. These costs then gets passed on to your LBS who then mark up the product further. You could argue that you will get the latest technology from your LBS, but for a price.

I've ordered one of BDs Ti bikes with confidence as I believe it is the best value for the money for a bike that by all acounts is equal to the quality and performance of other Ti bikes at twice the cost. I'll report back with hands on experience next week after the bike arrives.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Overall quality is reported to be excellent and on-par with the other major manufacturers. The same Taiwanese factory (Kinesis) who weld frames for other major brands make frames for Bikes Direct.
> 
> What people say is that the technology BD has in it's frames is older technology, but it is proven. You are not going to see hydroformed frames or unique pivot designs in Motobecane FS bikes as you would in Specialized, Ellsworth, Santa Cruz or other major brands who spend huge amounts on R&D, as well as on advertising and marketing. These costs then gets passed on to your LBS who then mark up the product further. You could argue that you will get the latest technology from your LBS, but for a price.
> 
> I've ordered one of BDs Ti bikes with confidence as I believe it is the best value for the money for a bike that by all acounts is equal to the quality and performance of other Ti bikes at twice the cost. I'll report back with hands on experience next week after the bike arrives.


Let me know how your experience is.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

I ended up getting a Windsor Cliff 4300 from bikesdirect.com. I had the lbs assemble it and tune it for me. I have ridden it around my house and it seems like a good bike. I will know more when I get it in the woods and can ride it on some trails-it is too cold now! Anyway, I know it is not a $1000 bike, but it will do the job for me.


----------



## Jaded Grunt (Dec 3, 2009)

I always take my bikes to the same shop. Whenever I get a new one they ask me how much I payed. Then they nod in understanding and happily take my money to do whatever repairs I need done.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

On the topic of bikesdirect.com: how much assembly is required of the bikes usually? What comes assembled/disassembled?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

They are almost completely assembled , if you can put a wheel on and install a stem your good to go .


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> They are almost completely assembled , if you can put a wheel on and install a stem your good to go .


thanks much appreciated


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you ordering one ?


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

The handlebars need to be attached to the headset. Also, the brake caliper needs to be attached to the fork. The front wheel needs to be put on and the seat/seatpost. I took mine to the lbs just to make sure it was right.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Are you ordering one ?


u talking to me? No because i'm funds limited right now, i DO want a cheapo road bike/SS so i can ride around town so i dont get my $1500 RH stolen

What would u recommend for $400?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Windsor @ $ 329.00 , comes with flip flop hub and brakes .


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Windsor @ $ 329.00 , comes with flip flop hub and brakes .


http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/sst_al_carb.htm

What is a flip flop hub and is this one just as good?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that bike . A flip flop hub = you can flip the wheel , in the case of the Windsor it is fixed on one side and freewheel on the other .


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Nothing wrong with that bike . A flip flop hub = you can flip the wheel , in the case of the Windsor it is fixed on one side and freewheel on the other .


that seems like a cool thing to me: the ability to ride SS and Fixed on the same bike with the flipping of a wheel. Is it really that simple? just take out the rear wheel, and put the other cog into the "right" side of the bike where the chain is to switch between SS/FG?
I'm guessing that since the bike has slick tires with no tread, i dont need to change the tire for directional purposes right?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

That is correct , just flip the wheel .


----------



## mnormand (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll post up that I researched this great forum for 1-2 weeks, visited my LBS a few times, and ended up buying my first MB, a Windsor Cliff29 Pro from BD. Ordered on Wed, got here on Friday. Opened box, hooboy, ok here we go. Got everything together after reading sketchy instructions on each component. Mostly common sense got it done. Helps to have had many motorcycles, be reasonably wrench comfy, and the patience of 52yrs.  

Thought about LBS for pro assembly, but when I visited yesterday for a schrader/presta valve converter, found they don't work on bikes from elsewhere. wow. :eekster: 

I'm waiting on a Sette fork pump to get here, only have marginal pressure at present in the Tora 318air. Everything else seems to be working fine, except the seat, I'll have to toughen up, or buy a cushy substitute for now,  

All said and done, I'm very happy, no issues, nice components, great price.:thumbsup: Thanks mtbr !


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> They are almost completely assembled , if you can put a wheel on and install a stem your good to go .


Don't forget to adjust the hub bearings and true the wheels, check that the derailleur hanger is straight, limit screws set on both derailleurs, front derailleur actually located in the right position, both derailleurs adjusted properly, brakes adjusted, headset adjusted, grease in all appropriate places, crank arms tightened, etc.

Not knocking BD's bikes; these are things you have to do with EVERY bike, whether a BD or a LBS bike. People think putting the wheel in bolting down the stem is all they have to do, and then wonder why their bike isn't working properly. (Or worse, they think their bike does work properly). As a shop mechanic, it takes approximately an hour to properly assemble and tune a bike. If you get it from box to front door in 15 minutes like many claim to do with their internet bikes, I can assure you that your bike is not properly tuned.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

not yet. am waiting for them to have a ti hybrid with panier / fender mounts as my commuter bike. Must have disc brakes as well.


----------



## NYCBagpiper (Jan 31, 2013)

*Bikes Direct*



Robmc7759 said:


> They have a good price on a Motobecane 600 HT that I am interested in. I have decent mechanical knowledge. Apparently they ship you the bike 90% assembled, this should not be a problem. Is this kind of deal worth it? It sounds too good to be true.[/QUO
> 
> I ordered the Motobecane Elite ADventure X5 from BD, and it took me like 20 min to put together. I took it out for my first ride yesterday, and I LOVED IT. I'm even ordering another bike for the Mrs tomorrow. The only things you have to do is put the front wheel, handlebars, and seat on the bike...add a few adjustments here and there, and thats it. I have nothing but good to say about the bike I purchased from BD. Hope this helps!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

NYCBagpiper said:


> Robmc7759 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a good price on a Motobecane 600 HT that I am interested in. I have decent mechanical knowledge. Apparently they ship you the bike 90% assembled, this should not be a problem. Is this kind of deal worth it? It sounds too good to be true.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## NYCBagpiper (Jan 31, 2013)

Im in the 90's on the east side


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

NYCBagpiper said:


> Im in the 90's on the east side


Nice, i manage a gym on 93rd and 2nd.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfstefano (Feb 18, 2013)

Had couple of friends buy bikes at BD and had good experiences.


----------



## Foster55 (Feb 19, 2013)

sfstefano said:


> Had couple of friends buy bikes at BD and had good experiences.


What bike did they buy?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I personally purchased the Windsor Wellington 3.0 and I love it. It has sora components brifters and a carbon fork. I paid $400 brand new and have been riding it all year. Interval training and I have a rack and panniers for my commute to work. I also use it on the trainer a good bit. I don't have a single complaint. It may be about 20lbs but for $400 and the conponents it comes with, does it really matter? I think the bb/Cranks are the heaviest part of the bike.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> I personally purchased the Windsor Wellington 3.0 and I love it. It has sora components brifters and a carbon fork. I paid $400 brand new and have been riding it all year. Interval training and I have a rack and panniers for my commute to work. I also use it on the trainer a good bit. I don't have a single complaint. It may be about 20lbs but for $400 and the conponents it comes with, does it really matter? I think the bb/Cranks are the heaviest part of the bike.


The cranks on the low end bikes are horrendous. I think the one on my gfs weighed around 1500 grams. Check eBay and you can get a 5600 series 105 crank used for 50-75 bucks and shed a pound and a half and have a much stiffer and better performing crank

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> I personally purchased the Windsor Wellington 3.0 and I love it. It has sora components brifters and a carbon fork. I paid $400 brand new and have been riding it all year. Interval training and I have a rack and panniers for my commute to work. I also use it on the trainer a good bit. I don't have a single complaint. It may be about 20lbs but for $400 and the conponents it comes with, does it really matter? I think the bb/Cranks are the heaviest part of the bike.


Man talking about road bikes thats nice with 20lbs. My road bike is from 1974 and weighs 40 lbs. if I get more into commuting I'll take a look into one of these bikes because thats A LOT better than this bike.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I understand I can replace the cranks but I'm not a huge weight weenie. This bike is mainly for commuting anyway and Im even putting an MTB derailleur on there to accommodate 32/34 max tooth cassette for light touring. I don't do group roadie roads but I do use this bike for interval training and base endurance rides. If I was more of a roadie I would totally be shedding weight on this sucker but as it stands ill ride what its got till it breaks. 

Im just here to share my experience with BD. It was a great one. They have great customer service (through email) and respond quickly. My roommate also bought the same bike and loves it. I know another guy who bought a moto 700ds. My best friend bought a fantom 29er. Everyone who buys from BD understands what theyre getting. There really is NO reason to complain in my opinion. 

I compare riding my BD road bike near the LBS or roadies like when you try to hide hooking up with that "ew" chick that one night at the bar... Don't want people to know, but you still had fun :devil:


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

These bikes are equipped very well and for a good price. That's why i'd buy from them over the LBS who's cheapest road bike is $750 and its a single speed specialized which isn't what id want. I've got nothing against my LBS there prices are just too high and they don't negotiate. Plus if I buy a bike for commuting it needs to be cheap in case it gets stolen and beat from the elements (I don't know about you but a 950$ road bike wouldn't fit that).


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

My bike is on its way from my recent order with BD. I have read a lot of reviews here and it seems like they care about providing good customer service. 

I will come back here and report once I get my new toy!. Can't wait!!.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Erz327 said:


> My bike is on its way from my recent order with BD. I have read a lot of reviews here and it seems like they care about providing good customer service.
> 
> I will come back here and report once I get my new toy!. Can't wait!!.


what you get?


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

kikoraa said:


> what you get?


I got a Gravity 29er Single Speed in a 21" frame. Orange.

Can't post a link yet since I have very few posts. Sorry.


----------

